# Great quotes - inspiring, funny, ironic, etc.



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw a great quote on a school sign yesterday...

_"It's never very crowded along the extra mile."_

What quote(s) do you like?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> I saw a great quote on a school sign yesterday...
> 
> _"It's never very crowded along the extra mile."_
> 
> What quote(s) do you like?


I seem to like, "It ain't over 'til the fat lady sings!" So far, I have not heard her sing! LOL!!

Nice idea for a thread; love it!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am not sure how I feel about this one but seem to keep thinking about it.... "If you're not living on the edge, you're taking up too much room".

And, a few of my favorites....

We judge ourselves by what we feel capable of doing, while others judge us by what we have already done. ~ Henry Wadsworth Longfellow

"When one door closes another door opens; but we so often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door, that we do not see the ones which open for us."
~ Alexander Graham Bell

"When you come to the end of your rope, tie a knot and hang on. "
~ Franklin D. Roosevelt

Don't try to be different. Just be good. To be good is different enough. ~Arthur Freed

"When the power of love overcomes the love of power, the world will know peace." ~ Jimi Hendrix

Sorry if too many, but I do love quotes!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow - I love all of these!

And Andros - that fat lady can just stay backstage as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

- "Everyone has a story. Make sure you read the book before making fun of the cover." ~Unknown


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

webster2 said:


> - "Everyone has a story. Make sure you read the book before making fun of the cover." ~Unknown


Too true!!! I can relate to that personally, too... when I met the man who is now my husband, I really could not have been less interested. I thought he was significantly younger than me, had no life experience, etc. But we hung out periodically as friends and really got to know each other. Turns out he is only two and a half years younger than me and has more life experience than the rest of our two families combined! One day it just kind of clicked that I really liked this guy... now we've been together 10 years, married 7 years, and I could not be happier! Sure glad I didn't walk away based on the cover (which I completely mis-read)!

Here's a quote for today:

_"Not everything that can be counted counts, and not everything that counts can be counted." _
- Albert Einstein


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Too true!!! I can relate to that personally, too... when I met the man who is now my husband, I really could not have been less interested. I thought he was significantly younger than me, had no life experience, etc. But we hung out periodically as friends and really got to know each other. Turns out he is only two and a half years younger than me and has more life experience than the rest of our two families combined! One day it just kind of clicked that I really liked this guy... now we've been together 10 years, married 7 years, and I could not be happier! Sure glad I didn't walk away based on the cover (which I completely mis-read)!
> 
> Here's a quote for today:
> 
> ...


That is so true. When I met my best friend, I didn't think we would ever become friends.

I do like that quote.

""Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind."


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

This is kind of a long quote, more of an affirmation, but thought i would share....

THE RULES FOR BEING HUMAN

1. You will receive a body. You may like it or hate it, but it will be yours for the entire period you are on earth.

2. You will learn lessons. You are enrolled in a full-time informal school called life. Each day in this school you will have the opportunity to learn lessons. You may like the lessons or think them irrelevant and stupid.

3. There are no mistakes, only lessons. Growth is a process of trial and error: experimentation. The "failed" experiments are as much a part of the process as the experiment that ultimately "works."

4. A lesson is repeated until it is learned. A lesson will be presented to you in various forms until you have learned it. When you have learned it, you can then go onto the next lesson.

5. Learning lessons does not end. There is no part of life that does not contain its lessons. If you are alive, there are lessons to be learned.

6. "There" is no better than "here". When your "there" becomes "here" you will simply obtain another "there" that will again look better than "here".

7. Others are merely mirrors of you. You cannot love or hate something about another person unless it reflects to you something you love or hate about yourself.

8. What you make of your life is up to you. You have all the tools and resources you need. What you do with them is up to you. The choice is yours.

9. Your answers lie inside you. The answers to all of life's questions lie inside you. All you need to do is look, listen and trust.

10. You will forget all of this.

Let go of everything you are holding on to.

Now, let go of everything else.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Wow - I love all of these!
> 
> And Andros - that fat lady can just stay backstage as far as I'm concerned!


ROLF! No encores for the fat lady!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Take care of your body. It’s the only place you have to live. - Jim Rohn


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Here's a new one from a member on a local thyroid board.

Having an issue with your thyroid is so isolating because treatment is not a one size fits all.

Isn't that the truth!?!?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Here's a new one from a member on a local thyroid board.
> 
> Having an issue with your thyroid is so isolating because treatment is not a one size fits all.
> 
> Isn't that the truth!?!?


Wouldn't that just be way too easy!!??


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Here's one we can appreciate!

The most important words in the English language
are not "I love you" but "It's benign."
- Woody Allen (Harry Block - Deconstructing Harry - 1997)

I did as much research as I could and I took ownership of this illness, because if you don't take care of your body, where are you going to live?
Karen Duffy

The statistics on sanity are that one out of every four Americans is suffering from some form of mental illness. Think of your three best friends. If they're okay, then it's you.
Rita Mae Brown


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

webster2 said:


> The statistics on sanity are that one out of every four Americans is suffering from some form of mental illness. Think of your three best friends. If they're okay, then it's you.
> Rita Mae Brown


CRAP! It must be me. 

LOL!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I claim that one too!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I claim that one too!


Then most of the other frequent posters must be pretty safe!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yes, I agree!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I just saw one as an excerpt from a book of quotations on Amazon.com:

*Stress is an ignorant state. It believes that everything is an emergency. Nothing is that important. Just lie down. 
--Natalie Goldberg, Writer *

I think we can all relate to that one!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I am not sure how I feel about this one but seem to keep thinking about it.... "If you're not living on the edge, you're taking up too much room".
> 
> And, a few of my favorites....
> 
> ...


I, too, love quotes. There is an old book (1950's) called Light From Many Lamps that I highly recommend. I found a copy at an estate sale years ago and have read it many times. I'm pretty sure you can order it still. It is organized by specific topics then under each topic are famous quotes and stories related to the topic.


----------

